# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Раритетный алюминиевый бидончик.

## Мяу

Раритетный алюминиевый бидончик.Цена 50гр.Принесен с гаража.Помою.Находится на Таирова (Жукова-Глушко), перемещается на ж.д. вокзал. Высылается в другие города любой почтой по предоплате.

----------


## Савичев

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w-62tjDHMw

----------


## Paragon74

в продаже?

----------


## Lubava

Ну и в чём же ратитеность? В том, что грязный, убитый и провалялся лет 30 в гараже?

----------


## Мяу

> Ну и в чём же ратитеность? В том, что грязный, убитый и провалялся лет 30 в гараже?


 Для тех,кто на бронепоезде.
РАРИТЕТ (немецкое Raritat, от латинского raritas - редкость), редкая, ценная вещь, диковина.
В этом случае, редкая,т.к. выпускался при СССР и лет 20 не выпускается

----------


## Lubava

У меня такой же есть, только чистый и с крышкой))) и в чем же его редкость? 
В СССР у каждого второго такой бидон был (для кваса)  :smileflag: 
Выбрасывайте его! И не носите хлам из гаража в дом (к раздорам) 

Перед продажей не мешало бы помыть или отмыть его...

----------


## Мяу

...............

----------


## Мяу

..................

----------


## Мяу

.....................

----------


## Мяу

.............

----------


## Мяу

.......................

----------


## Мяу

...................

----------


## Мяу

................

----------


## Мяу

.................

----------


## Мяу

..............................

----------


## Мяу

..................

----------


## Мяу

.................

----------


## Мяу

.........

----------

